# 3D Open shoot at Hamilton



## roughneck1 (Feb 8, 2012)

Is it a tournament, or a casual shoot? Never been there before.


----------



## bearcave (Apr 18, 2011)

What is the address?


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

Same weekend as the OAA Provincials


----------



## roughneck1 (Feb 8, 2012)

see you there


----------



## stjoebowhunter (Mar 12, 2011)

Anyone going to this shoot??


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

Helped get all the targets out ready this morning, looks like it could be a good course. I didn't set any pegs because I will be shooting it myself so like everyone else I will have to wait until tomorrow. Hope to see some of you there. I will be shooting the black Spig so say hi


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

Did any of you guys shoot at Hamilton on Sunday?
I thought there were some serious safety issues with the course so can you let me know if you did too.

Thanks

Jon


----------



## roughneck1 (Feb 8, 2012)

Bigjono said:


> Did any of you guys shoot at Hamilton on Sunday?
> I thought there were some serious safety issues with the course so can you let me know if you did too.
> 
> Thanks
> ...


I was there. Didn't notice too many safety issues. Just a ton of poison ivy everywhere.


----------

